# ARGC GIRLS PART 132



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home .... 


Link for orange FF bangles (buy one and be recognised!!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42326.msg523776.html#msg523776
Link for Shupa's orange ribbon badges:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24299.msg292422.html#msg292422

Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. When posting links to other sites please do so responsibly.

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Alli R. (Mar 16, 2005)

you just caught me Lizibee I have no hope of remembering all the personals so sorry to everyone I don't mention. By the way fab job you do Lizibee  

Sabrina and Cat..totally agree about blood man he's like something off a jeans add..yummy  

Kerry - Good Luck for your midwife appointment  

To everyone has had a scan well done it is fab to read your good news and I look forward to seeing some EDD's soon  

Janna - 22 eggs - wow I know its nearly easter but that is Grrrreat..look forward to all your embie news bound to have a few goodun's there  

Big Hello to everyone else

Well my DH has been ribbing me about my eyesight so to prove a point that I have perfect 20/20   I got them tested today ..yep you've guessed it I'm short sighted   . I was so shocked especially after playing around with loads of lens' during the test he said I just want to check this final one and I said that's awful the worst yet..and he said that's your natural vision    . I then went and choose some glasses and trying to be all ' I don't care and they are a fashion item with my DH' I picked a red pair and a blue pair. I am now thinking oh my god   why didn't I go for something subtle   . So I now have a week to look forward to  attention drawing colourful face gear I have chosen. It was buy one get one free ..why I didn't at least choose one sensible pair... Oh well hope I am in the same confident mode I was in when I bought them when they arrive.

What a prat    

Have a good weekend all
LOL
Alli R xx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Dear Trying and Neil,

Like so many have said you have had an awful time that you have had to endure.  
Take time to grieve for you beautiful daughter her physical presence was only with you for a short time but her spirit will always be with you.

The tears will stop and time will help, but take your time.


Love to you both,

Carol x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Trying and Neil,
Just so gutted for you both. Nothing I can say - we're all here for you. 
X


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

EH Mummy to William Nicholas (Billy) 03/01/06 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

Laylar Mummy to ? 12/03/06 

21  
19 








ARGC Mummies To Be









Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw - EDD 14/06/2006  

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - EDD 07/09/06 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 

Carol - 

Flick - 

Sif - 

Trixxie - 

Redsquirrel - 

Orla - 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

Twinkletoes -Testing 18/03  

E/C

E/T

 FET 

Stimmers and sniffers 

Janna

Selinaggs - D/R

Joanna1971

Beeba

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring









Tweetiepie









Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Blu

  Follow-ups  

Juliet

Amanda

MsMinerva

Ifinch

Soulcyster

ChrisA&Sue

Lorri

Cbee

Tumnus

2Rachel2

Paranoid

Tyler

Dee

Allir

Fiona

Missylondon

Susienatasha

Initial Consultations

TerriP - March 17th

Catharine -








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP

Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP

Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP

Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Trying - Baby girl lost at 24 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream 

Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem 

Callie

Flopsy

KerryT NHS 

Lol

Croc

Dreams

Holly

Chelley

Marly - 

Kim - 

MsMinerva

Sabina

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Twinkletoes - good luck with testing tomorrow. Looking forward to your good news.


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

I've everything crossed for you Twinkletoes, hoping you get your miracle.  I'm only 2 days behind you, best of luck.

Jappa xx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Natalia - Congratulations on seeing that little heart beat.  
            Here's hoping that the other little twinnie is just a slow starter!

Orla - Hope the IVIG went ok today, and wasn't too boring! 

Janna - 18 eggs fertilized! Wonderful!  

Twinkletoes - Good Luck for tomorrow!  Hope its a  

Just a quick post as I am absolutely exhausted after my first week back at work. Never thought I'd say this, but the 2WW was actually quite enjoyable compared to going to work. 
I'm starting to get symptoms now - well, sore boobs at least, and immense tiredness at about 4pm.

Love to everyone ......... Red Squirrel.xxx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Trying and Neil, 
    
    Your post was heart breaking. I'm sure there isn't one of us who hasn't shed a tear thinking of you and your little girl. I am so sorry.
Red Squirrel.


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Trying and DH,

I was in tears reading your post. So very sorry that you lost your little girl. Other ARGC girls have put it far more eloquently than I can, but just wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Trying and DH,   Words seem so inadequate. I am just so terribly sorry. Like Jules, I'd like to say you are very much in my thoughts. 
Martha
xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Twinkletoes - the veryvery *BEST OF LUCK* for testing tomorrow. Sending you lots of   for a BFP.
Martha
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Twinkletoes - Good Luck for tomorrow!  

Jappa - not long to go! Sending you  

Holly - hope that you celebrated St.Patrick's Day in style !  Hope that all goes well for you at your consultation on Tuesday.

Natalia - congratulations on seeing a heart beat, the other one must be a lazy little boy!

Flick - you must be on   after your scan on Wednesday.

Cat - hope that you are keeping well and starting to bloom. 

I do remember that one of the "stabbers" at the blood clinic was rather luverly   .....almost made it worth being "stabbed".

Martha - I hope that you are doing OK with your twinnies onboard!

Tweetiepie - I had three failed IUI, NHS funded and then was successful with IVF + ICSI. So I really feel that the IUI were a waste of time, precious time in my case, age wise! But that it just my opionion, and it is so easy to be wise with hindsight.

Sabina - I hope that you get some answers re: your lining question.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Paranoid (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello all,

I am so sorry I have been away from the board of late.....

Trying, I am so so sorry to hear of your sad news, words truly fail me. My thoughts are with you and dh.


I have lost all updates with everyone, just wanted to pop on and say HI to you all. I think about you all, all the time but at the momnet I am finding things hard.

We had our follow up and managed to get to see Mr T after pleading with Ellie and Ahemd (SP?). Basically, Mr T thinks it is possiably the sperm as to why it has not worked, the poor fertalization rate on our last attempt is down to our sperm issue as my immune system was perfect (his words). So we have 2 options
1. Try again using DH sperm and hope for the best.
2. Try DIUI for a couple of cycles.

DH and I really dont know what to do so we are taking a few months out to think things through. I dont want to give up on DH sperm yet but we really dont have the money to keep funding full icsi tx at the ARGC with immune treatment. So what do we do?

I hope you are all well. 
DH is working away at the moment (trying to earn extra cash) so I am missing him. I am spending most of my time at my mum and dads round the corner to me gettin all my dinners cooked for me 

Take care all, thinking of you all, congratualtions to all the BFP..

Love


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Trying and Neil - my thoughts are with you both at this time.
Love and best wishes
Sifx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Twinkletoes - good luck today ! Looking forward to hearing your news.

Carol - hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow

Flick - enjoy your long week-end with DH - when is your next scan?

Trixxie - good luck with your scan on Monday

Martha - what's next for you with scans and things?!

Georgia - have you decided when to go ahead with your frosties? Are you going to have your holiday first? Hope you are ok.

Paranoid - Good to see you  back on the board.  There is nothing like some tlc from your Mum when your DH  is away.  I hope that you are able to come to some decisions over the next few months.

Hope everyone has a relaxing week-end

Love 
Sifx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Twinkletoes - good luck today    

Layla xxx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

TwinkleToes - Really hoping that you get fantastic news today, will be thinking of you.  
Janna x


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

I have had my call from the argc and all 16 eggs have diveded and are either 2,3 or 4 cells, so they think I will not have ET tomorrow but wait until next week for day 5/6 transfer.....yikes.
Janna


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well done Janna hope they all continue to divid and multiply. Just so you know they dont look at them much on day 4 as apparently they compact on day 4. I only found this out on day4 when they rang. Continuing fert vibes to you.

Twinkle toes I am guessing you ahve had your blood taken now, hoping it is only a matter of ARGC ringing you with the good new now. Hope this is one of the best days in your life todate. Will try and check back later.

Caterina so nice to hear from you, yey on getting the free heparin (god know we pay enough taxes heparin doesnt cost nhs that much). Glad you sound good. My first scan is monday ever so nervous.

Carol praying all goes well at tomorrows scan. Come on junior do your thing  . We are all rooting for you.

Paranoid so glad you got to see Mr T in person, well done on insisting. It is such an expensive and difficult decision regarding what to do next. I wish you luck coming to the right decision for you. Glad you have your Mum and Dad close by. I love eating at my Mum's, no on cooks like Mum.

Take Care everyone.

Trixxie


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Twinkletoes

GOOD LUCK TODAY


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Paranoid - thinking of you having to make a decision like that, are you able to get a NHS attempt with DH sperm?

Janna - Fantastic news on your fertilization - just brilliant!!!!

Thanks for all the messages of good luck.

I have just arrived back from London and received a phone call from them about 20mins ago, its a   I cannot believe it - am in shock - the level was 239 - I cant help feeling that this wont last, but trying to be positive and enjoy the moment. It was amazing to hear them say congratulations I never thought I would get a call like that.  I feel both excited and worried (worried to allow myself to think this is really going to happen) 
Am so happy - will take each day as it comes and pray everything will be ok. 

X


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Twinkle toes - congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

yipppeee twinkle toes     
isnt it funny how all the levels seem to be around the same 200-300 mark at the moment?!?!
Now comes the number crunching ugghhh

has anyone heard how Ribbon got on?? Ribbon are you out there hope all was ok with your scan x

alli r your glasses story made me laugh- i am sure your new face furniture will look fab 

red squirrel- with you on the afternoon dips!

georgia- cant believe i am on the rolling baby list at last! keep looking it it- just pray i get to stay there! 

not had my NK results back yet i quess that will be nxt week sometime- it is funny to suddenly have nothing to do already getting nervy about the 8 week scan- would be awfull if that went wrong!


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Twinkle toes many congratulations!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Fab news Twinkle toes, really thrilled for you.

Jappa xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Twinkletoes

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!! 

Great news and fab levels too.... a very definite positive


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Twinkletoes - Congratulations! fantastic news! Hope you and your DH have a great weekend and can stay calm for the repeat bloods. Fingers crossed for doubling, initial levels look fab

Jo x


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

TwinkleToes - YYYIIIPPPEEEEEEEEEEE I have just left you a voicemail on your mob, but in case you read this (as I am sure you will) I am just sooooooo thrilled for you. Now just you make sure that you take it easy, and that you enjoy the experience.      If you are in on Tuesday for repeats I might see you as I think that;'s when I will have ET with IVIG before hand.

Loads of love and have a fantastic weekend.
love Janna x


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

Twinkle toes- i bet you have more of a twinkle inyour toes now!  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## AbbeyA (Jun 13, 2005)

Dear Trying and Neil,

your post was so very touching and deeply sad. am so teary for your loss.  you are right , you were supposed to care for her and hold her and i dont know how you get through this time ahead.  i will say a prayer for you both and your baby girl.  i dont understand why life is so cruel.  stay strong together.

lots of love
Abbey x


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

TWINKLETOES ........ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!         Great levels too.    Enjoy!

Luv Red Squirrel.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS TWINKLE AND DH ON GETTING A BFP *


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Twinkletoes congratulations and good levels well done      

Carol x


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Twinkletoes!!!!!

_CONGRATS

So happy for you and DH. I just had a feeling it would be a _

ENJOY YOUR DAY. The level is great!

Trixxie


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Trying and DH, I am so sorry. Georgia's poem says it much better than I could. Your post was so touching, you are so brave.  Thinking of you both.


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Twinkletoes and DH - wonderful news!
    

Janna - good luck for getting some of those lovely embies to blasto xx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Trying and DH
I am so sorry to hear your tragic news, you are in my thoughts. Look after each other
 
Jane
XX


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Twinkle_Toes, great levels, congratulations on your BFP!!!

Lizzi


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Janna - glad to here things are going so well for you,18 fertilized that's great , we will keep everything crossed for you. 

I'm in on Monday for EC, cant wait to stop taking the Viagra only tonight and tomorrow and no more aching joints

Nikki x


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hello All
I am new to the site but I am guilty of reading all your messages every day. Janna I met you a few times as we were stimming together - I had my egg collection on Fri 16 eggs and got the call today to say that 13 were mature and 9 have fertilized....fingers crossed now over the next few days.....


I have a quick question if any of you can help - I will have embryo transfer either Monday or Wednesday next week and I am due to fly to Dublin on Friday to see my sister and her new baby!  Do you know if they advise you against flying after ET?

Also - I have had treatment before at another clinic and all used to go well except for a positive result - any tips on what I should do following transfer?

Hope to meet some of you some time at the clinic

Maria


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Twinkletoes - CONGRATULATIONS - that is wonderful news.

Maria - welcome and congratulations on such great fertilization !  I'm not sure what the argc's views are re flying during the 2ww, maybe someone else has info or you could give one of the nurses a quick call.  The argc do recommend as much rest as possible during the 2ww.  They don't generally specify bed rest but might suggest this in individual cases.  If you can't take the whole of the 2 weeks off work then they did tell me that the first week is key for relaxing and putting your feet up. I had previous unsuccessful attempts at another clinic before the argc and all I was told was don't lift anything heavy and don't go running!  I had BFNs at that clinic and have a BFP from the argc - I know it's probably not just down to what you do during the 2ww but I feel it must be a contributing factor. I managed to take time off during the 2ww and did a lot of sleeping and lying on the sofa.  I did start to get a bit stir crazy but it's worth it in the end!  I do hope all goes well for you

Love 
Sifx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Maria and Welcome!
  I don't know what the official line is with flying, but a friend of mine flew the day after ET and now has a healthy boy. It still may be worth asking ARGC for their advice though.
  As for 2WW - I agree with Sif. Take it really easy. Spend your days on the sofa with a good book or DVD!
  Wishing you lots of luck for ET and the 2WW.  

Luv Red Squirrel.


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

HI Girls

Quick question, I havent had a bath since E.T ( I am clean honestly have been having showers) as this was specified as a NO NO during the 2 WW. Well anyway can I have one now? that I have a BFP? I am longing for a soak in the bath. It may sound like a crazy question but I dont want to jepodise anything. Anyone asked ARGC this question?

Trixxie

Welcome Maria, I think Sif and red squirrel have answered your question as good as I could.Well done on fertilising 9 eggs, hope you get some great blasts next week.


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Trying and Neil,

I read your post a few days ago and haven't been able to stop thinking of you.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  I believe your little girl is in heaven waiting for you and you will be reunited one day.

All my love 
Joanna x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Twinkle Toes!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!!!!! And what a fabulous number too!!!!! Love to you both xxxx

Janna- Hurrah for getting to blasts!! I've a good feeling that this is the one!!

Nikki- Good luck for the EC! Enjoy the drugs- I love anaesthetics- so jealous! Fingers crossed for a fabulous haul xx

Trixxie- OMG- GOOD LUCK ON MONDAY!!! I will say all my prayers for at least one healthy strong heartbeat!! Oh, the bath dilemma? Ok, well, truth is that I'm 16 + 4 and I m STILL too frightened to have one!! When Squeak died, I was that paranoid of something happening to Bubble too, that I am now strictly shower only. But I miss them SO much. I keep imagining next winter, hot, ho bath and large glass of wine...........bliss. I think they are ok, but defo not a hot one. So, if you're like me and you have to half scald yourself, then, what's the point?!??!!?

Paranoid- So good to hear from you- take care of yourself whilst hubby is away- really hope that you are able to come to a decision on the way forward xxxx

Alli- Hope things are going ok for you......

Maria- Sorry I cannot help on the flying question- but as for after ET- then first time I barely moved and got a BFP, second time I had to schelp back to work with my hideous commute on the tube and got a BFP, so !!!! I believe if it is meant to be, then it will be. As long as you 'chill' at your sis', then I would think it would be ok?? - and what a fab reason to be going to Dublin!! Congrats to your sis! I hope you can join her in dead on 9 months!

Ok girlies, tired and off to bed. DH worshiping Match of the Day, so just wound him up about Richard the Hottie Stabber. OMG gorgeous. Even took my identical twin who lives in Paris ad was here for Christmas to the clinic for one of my repeat betas to prove his goregousness! Big mistake as with me, my adorable crazy assed mother and my twin, it was just SO obvious we were learing at him. Sigh........ Hope I dream of him in his 'sunday outfit' of black sweater and jeans..................

Sleep well!
CatXXXXXXXX


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Thanks everyone for the congratulations.. Had a scare last night as I started spotting brown, but so far this morning it seems to have cleared up although still have some cramps on and off.
I have to go back to the ARGC tomorrow morning for a repeat HCG, Full Blood Count, and Immune check. (scary)
Just hoping this one makes it... 

Janna - I hope you get some good news today!

Trixxie - will be thinking of you going for the scan tomorrow, I hope everything goes well. I had a bath during the 2WW but just made sure it was warm and not hot. 

Maria - I dont think there is any evidence either way with flying, my friend is an air hostess and lots of girls fly continually during the first three months without any problems, other girls have experienced repeated miscarriages and are grounded from the moment they find out they are pregnant just to be safe. I'm sure it would be fine as its only a short flight, but as others have said maybe worth checking with the nurses at ARGC.

I'm going to take it easy today and make the most of DH waiting on me!  

XX


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Just had my first scan and there was a lovely little heartbeat.  Both DH and I burst into tears the minute it was pointed out on the screen!  Can't quite believe it!  Have to stay on the heparin and gestone for now and then back for a second scan in 2 weeks time.  Have to have a fbc this week but other than that no more blood tests for a bit!  

Trixxie - I'll be thinking of you lots tomorrow - lots of luck.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing week-end.

Love 
Sifx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

sif congratulations it is quite a moment isnt it!

carol- hope your scan has also bought good news

and Trix m'ol'mucker...not long now- wishing you lots of love and hope to hear about your amazing flicker moment tomorrow


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TWINKLE TOES!!! WOW SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS. 
I WISH YOU AND DH ALL THE BEST!


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your support over the past few days unfortunately our little snow baby has grown wings and left us.  

Good luck to you all whether just starting treatment, on 2ww or newly pregnant. This is the end of our IVF journey look after each other.

Carol x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

oh carol i was so praying that the news would be different for you both 

i know this is almost harder than just a bfn as you nuture what may be and start to look forward and believe only to have it taken away before it has even begun

take care sweetheart xx 
come back on for support xx always here for you xx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Carol - I am so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you and your DH.
Take care.
Love
Sifx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Carol,
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your dreadful news. Look after yourselves.
Best wishes
Orla


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear girls
I wrote a quick post on Friday and everything froze and it all went pear shaped, so here goes again....

Apologies to M I was going to leave you a message! Anyway hopefully you'll make your way round the web site again and find this! It was great to meet you during the IVIG, just like sitting a cafe chatting except rather more expensive! I hope all goes well for your next scan, and the travelling isn't too tiring. Who knows, maybe we'll have a scan on the same day.

Red Squirrel, IVIG gave me a bad headache, but I did meet the lovely M so had three hours of chat and a nice cup of tea, so can't complain!

Janna, well done on the 9 fert - I hope you get the 5 day transfer, fingers crossed.

Congratulations Twinkletoes! 239 sounds great - why won't it last?.....think positive!

Flick you aroused my curiosity about my immune levels - but wish I'd never asked! Thought I was a borderline case, turns out I'm 24% oh dear. What about you?

Maria 22, I would ask the clinic, then at least you can make an informed decision.

Trixxie, i would also love a bath but am too nervous hmmmm need some more feedback....

Sif, congratulations on your heartbeat, how amazing!

Sorry I've missed loads of people, but loads of good luck and good wishes to all.

Orlando


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Carol - I am so sorry to hear your heart-breaking news...after all you've been through, it must be devastating. My thoughts are with you and your DH.


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Carol so sorry to hear your very sad news. What a terrrible day you have had. I feel so much for you. I only wish I could do or say something to make you feel better. Please take care.

Trixxie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Sif so glad all went well at the scan, I am so unbelievable nervous now about tomorrow. Our embies are such fragile things. It must of been a lovley moment, one your will savoiur for some time. Will update you tomorrow night when I return.

Caterina I think I will follow your lead and stay clear of the lovely bathtime. It is so hard shaving your legs in the shower though, but needs must and all that.

Flick when are you back for a repeat scan? How are you doing/feeling?

Trixxie


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi all

Darn just lost a looong email Jus ttyped..sooo here I go again....

Janna - 16 fertilised and developing eggs is fantastic news, you should have some great blastos to transfer and hopefully a fair few to freeze too!

Cat - belated congrats on your BFP, so sorry to read one of your twins didn't manage to hold on, but it seems your 2nd one is a strong'un !!!

Twinkle-toes - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! and 239 is a strong result, so looking good indeed...good luck for your follow up tests.

Sif - another big congrats for your heartbeat!!! FANTASTIC news....!

Trixxie - The very best of luck for your scan tomorrow...you must be feeling soo nervous, but everything is crossed for that little flicker.

Nikki - it is also a biiig day for you on Mon too - hope the EC goes well and Mr T has sucessful fishing day!

Jo - I haven't heard of FMC before...can anyone elaborate further on it? I will surf the net after this on it. Hope your down regging is coming to an end and your AF comes soon so you can get on with ther next stage.

Orlando - your NK level of 24% - when was this? I had a pre ET level of 16% but it went up to 26% after my BFP (which is bad that it's gone up, apparently in normal people it should go down when pg!)..I think you've just had your 2nd IVIG, right? So you should have 2 NK results to compare

Flick - when do you get your NK results back? Mine are due back on Tues...Also when did they say your next scan would be? They didn't tell me when mine would be. Good luck - here's to some low NK results for us for a change!

Maria - congrats on having 9 fertilised..! A great result, and hope all goes well with the ET. As for flying, I know the ARGC didcourage flying when pg, throughout the 9 mths, which is an ultra prudent approach, so would think they would prob say 'no' to flying in the 2ww, but as others have said, best to ask.

Am sure I've missed some people....whoever sent the mail about the brightly coloured glasses ahd me chuckling, also whoever mentioned the fit black guy in the blood place - the one I think is mighty fine and sooo friendly is called Eyo, from Nigeria, who is a qualified doc (gynacaeologist) but as he is foreign has had probs getting work as a doc here..he has finally got a doc position at Wellington hosp so will be leaving us in a few weeks...booo he'll be missed!!!

Right that's it for now....hope everyone is having a good weekend, 

love Natalia x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

Carol - so sorry about your news, it seems so unfair to have gotten this far.... look after yourself and your dh.

 Can I ask - does anyone know what time the blood lab opens on a Monday? Also the blood lab would've had a form for me for day one bloods over the weekend, but AF didn't show up till lunchtime today so I will have bloods done tomorrow - will the form still be at the lab, or do I have to go round to ARGC?

Thanks
Blu


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Carol29 - I am so sorry to hear of your sad news, I do hope that you are OK

Sif - How fantastic for you, I bet you are on cloud 9 this afternoon

Blu - The clinic opens at 7.30, if they don't have the form thy'll only send you back to the argc, and then normally they would put you to the front of the Q, hope you get a good result

Maria 22 - Best of luck with ET, can I ask which lady were you?? I am really sorry but I hardly know anybody by name at the clinic.

lagging behind at 4 cells, so they will wait until Tuesday and decide if they will do ET then, or maybe Wednesday, but more likely to be Tues as long as there are some front runners!

To everyone else, enjoy the remainder of the weekend, and lets hope that we all achieve our goals asap.
Janna x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Janna - not sure I can get there that early! Will aim for 8.00 

Blu


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Whoops I  seem to have erased part of my post, my embies at the moment are 15 are at 8 cell stage and 1 is lagging behind at 6, so we are delighted at the moment


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Carol - so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you both and sending you lots of


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Twinkletoes - what fantastic news, comgratulations on your 

Sif - glad to hear your first scan went so well


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Carol - how cruel, really feel for you and your DH. Sorry don't know what to say just that I'm sorry and thinking of you

Jo x


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Sif - fantastic news, it must be such a great moment seeing the heartbeat and knowing that you get a rest from blood testing!

Janna - you really have a batch of super embies there, you must be so pleased - looks like a few for the freezer

Trixxie - good luck for tomorrow everything crossed for you getting the flicker (or two!!!)

Natalia - I think FMC if Fetal Medical Centre or something like that, other girls on here will defo know (and I think Mr T recommends them)

My news is that AF arrived yesterday (as expected with my vile mood swings) and I called in to ARGC today as passing and have got a scan booked for Thursday with Hysteroscopy to be booked depending on scan so maybe Friday

hope everybody is ok

Jo x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Jo...will look into the FMC scans..if anyone on here can elaborate on it, please do! Glad your AF finally arrived, and hope all goes well with the hysteroscopy and scan on Thurs.

Janna - wow 15 at 8 cell stage is an amazing no., you should get some top quality embies out of that and loads spare too!

A question - has anyone had a raised red, itchy rash where they have been injecting heparin? 

Thanks
Natalia x


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear carol - i was v upset to read your news.  i am so sorry this has happened to you and your dh 
take care of yourselvesxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

trying - you wrote some brave and beautiful words about your lovely daughter.  i was v moved by your message and that you had the strength to write it.  wish i could offer you some comfort.  take care.


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

blu - hope you get to start this cycle.  if the levels don't look too bad, just insist on it.  i know they are waiting for an optimal time, but you have waited quite a bit and if you have the money to try again after this one, go for it now.  best of luck   

trixxi - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  v much thinking of you as this is probably more nervewracking than waiting for bfp.  sending you tons of      

twinkle - well done and congrats on bfp.  bet you are happy with that   good luck for rising hcg levels    

flick - hope you are doing well.  when is your next scan      for you too 

hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well 

janna - fab embryos - best of luck for et     

no news from me.  going to call argc to see what they say on donor front.  take care everyonexx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quicky last minute (nerves gone) question. What is situation with the bladder for a 6 week scan? Do I need to be empty as in stimm scans? Just wondering when to have a wee. I know this will all go out of the window as I will be waiting an age in ARGC for the scan but it is just one more question to answer and get off my mind (crazy but I am a control freak, soz).

Trixxie


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

you don't need to have a full bladder. i think mine was totally empty 
you'll be fine 
ex


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks so much Eva very much appreiciated. I can forget about that now. Good night.

Trixxie


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

Congratulations Twinkletoes!

Trixxie - Wishing you all the very best for today.

I had a scan yesterday.  I have repsonsed well to the progynova and my lining is nice and thick.  Mr. T. has reduced my dosage though as I think E2 was quite high.  I have another blood test on Thursday, but ET will hopefully be early next week!.

Soul


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. Just a couple of personals ...

Twinkletoes ~congratulations  
Trixxie ~ good luck for the scan today  

Had a pretty crap weekend - I've lost/had my handbag stolen, purse, phone, diary - a complete pain in the **** so I'm still trying to sort all the hassle from that out and then some bloody moron driving on the wrong side of the road (at 40+ in a 30 zone) swiped the side of my car. Damage isn't major but it was pretty upsetting  

Hope everyone else is having more luck  

Layla xx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Carol,

I just wanted to say I am so very sorry for what you and DH are going through.  Thinking of you and hoping that this awful time becomes easier to bear.

Buttercup
xx


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Twinkletoes

Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Great levels too.

Buttercup
xx


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi All

Thank you for all your responses re Flying... I am going to ask the nurses on Wednesday as this is when I will have my ET but i am tempted to air on the side of caution and postpone my trip to the following weekend just in case!  After been through so much I don't want to risk anything.

We have decided to go for blastocyst transfer even though only 4 are at the required stage ie between 6 and 8.  The lab said plenty of people hold on and the way I feel is that I just want to get the two best for this cycle. I feel nervous about it but fingers crossed it will all be ok.

Do you know when they will tell you the time of the transfer?

Janna - fantastic results you must be delighted. I am the girl you met at the blood clinic a couple of time My name is Lorraine but there is somebody on here already called Lorri so I decided to use my middle name Maria!

Trixxie - Good luck for today - hope all well.

LOL
Maria


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

grrr- argc still have not sent me the letter for gp  to see if i can get drugs on nhs!!

gosh horrid no mans land waiting and wondering if next scan will ok and when it will be- have no idea
also waiting on nk results!

Layla- sorry about your bad weekend what a nightmare! what are you doing next or like me are you just waiting waiting!

soul- all is sounding good  

maria- good plan to delay the flight i think... i am sure new babe can wait a few days/weeks- they will prob tell you time for transfer the day before!


bit quiet here isnt it??


----------



## Beth1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Trying - I really don't know what to say...I was in tears after reading your post.  I am so, so, sorry for your loss.  My thoughts are truly with you xx  


I don't know if anyone can give me some advice.  At my recent follow up it was suggested that I should have the immune testing done.  I was told to wait until my period before having the blood tests, just to allow my body some time to get back to normal after recent pregnancy loss.  My period came last week so I thought I would have blood tests done this week, when I rang up I was told that I just turn up to have the immune bloods done.  Can anyone confirm that this is correct?  I'm really worried about buying a train ticket and travelling all the way to the clinic in case they say I can't have them done.  It seems a bit odd that I don't have to tell them in advance and that I can just turn up?  Also, has anyone else had immune testing done after only one attempt at IVF....it seems a bit soon especially as my problem is tubal damage although I realise that I could also have immune issues.  I just though normally they would wait until a couple of failed attempts or if it is unexplained infertility?  I guess it wouldn't do any harm to have them done...except of course the small detail of £780 on my credit card!!  Any advice gratefully received!  

All the best to everyone.

Bethx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Beth - it wasn't even suggested that i have immune testing as i had no ivf failures. i infact just turned up one day and told them that i wanted to have them done. told my DP later and lied about the cost  
i guess i am so paranoid that i need to have everything covered


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

beth- it is a tricky one esp with the cost but as you got a bfp and them m/c they may feel this was the reason! You can try calling the clinic and speaking to Jo who deals with all the Nk issues. 
I believe..as the bloods have to go to chicago that you can only have them taken mon- thurs- it used to be mon and tues only so pls double check the days! and Jo needs to do the form so it is after 9am.
Hope that helps

by the way Orla my Nks were 17% before bfp rising to 24.5% after and waiting for this last test results...i think it is fairly common for them to flare after bfp


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

HI Girls

Sorry I've been away for a few days - my grandmother died yesterday and as I was very close to her, I'm finding it all really hard.  On top of that I had some light pink spotting yesterday - I did another pee stick today and the line is lighter than previous ones - has anyone ever had this happen and it end up being ok?  I'm grasping onto any bit of hope at the moment....I should have gone to my local EPU this morning, but to be honest it just seemed to much to face along with the loss of my Grandma.  So I'll go tomorrow instead - keep your fingers crossed for me?

Carol - really sorry to hear of your loss  .  This must be a really difficult time for you and your DH - life's so unfair isn't it?

Twinkletoes - great great news on your BFP     .  I hope you get lovely high levels back from today's repeat.

SIF - such lovely news about seeing your little heartbeat -  .  That's another milestone you've passed!

Janna and Maria - hope your embies are continuing to divide beautifully - sounds like you each got a bumper crop!!!

Love to all
Kim xx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh Kim what a dreadful time for you 
The spotting may just be in relation to stress- those pee sticks are not a good indication- i do pray lil bean is ok!
I know what you mean about not being able to cope with sooo much being thrown at you and i am not at all surprised- i was m/c when my mother in law died- it did not help that i had my worst most painful day on the day of her funeral-it was like a double loss and one that with luck you will not have to endure- try to remain positive until you know..it was a good strong start and will hopefully remain so esp if your grandmother is looking down and helping you which i am sure she is xx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Kim - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. Can you put your feet up a bit (easier suggested than done with a little one I'm sure !).

Flick - At my scan yesterday (which was 6 weeks 2 days) the consultant (not sure his name but not Mr T and not Ahmed) told me to phone today to arrange my 8 week scan.  I've just done that and they have booked me in for Friday 31 March, told me just to turn up at 8am.  Are you waiting for them to call you re your next scan?  I have to say the ease of getting through to the argc on the first attempt and then being booked in straight away does seem a little too simple!  Hope they are expecting me when I turn up!  Hope you get through to them!

Love
Sifx


----------



## Beth1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Eva/Flick - Thanks for your replies.  I think I will have the blood tests done, at least I know I have covered eveything then!

Twinkletoes - Congratulations on your     

Bethx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

thanx sif i will see if i get a call re my nk's this week and if not will call later in week and book in an 8 weeker! it is nerve wracking isnt it scared that it will have gone before next one!!!!


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Maria22 - Hello, now I know exactly who you are, it was the name that threw me. Best of luck for your ET on Wednesday

NikkiH- I hope that you are now resting at home (if youhave yet got back, know you have quite a journey) and that your EC went well.

Twinkle Toes - hope you get great doubling results today

QUESTION to anyone who has had IVIG - I need to have IVIG and will be heving ET tomorrow, but I thought that I would actually have the IVIG immediately before ET< but the embryologist thismorning said, Oh Mr T might want you to come back the day after ET or the day after that. Now I'm panicking cos, I thought I was supposed to be lying on the sofa or bed, not commuting from Reading, can anyone let me know if the same thing happened to them. Glad to report that today, day 4 we have 13 compacting embies and the others are thinking of doing the same!

Thanks

Janna


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

janna i was merrily in my bed day of ET when i got a call at 6pm to say they wanted me in the next day for IVIG...i had planned a day of nowt but bed but the travelling- i am in Bucks so not that far from you- did not seem to do any harm!


----------



## sophiec (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi

I have been reading everyone's stories for a while but not written anything.  I have been cycling with Janna and thought I'd just give an update.

Well done, Janna, for all those embies!  It looks like a pretty sure thing that you will be able to get a pregnancy from one of them...

My performance was not quite as blazing.  I produced 10 eggs, only 5 of which were mature and of those only 2 embryos.  This morning (day 3) they were at 2 & 6 cell.  I keep reminding myself that this is pretty much the same picture as the cycle when I got pregnant with my son, in 2002. 

I too will have transfer tomorrow and I am waiting to hear the same thing - ie whether they will do IVIG tomorrow or the day after.  I too thought that was strange but I'm sure they know what they are doing.

In answer to your question about staying still the day after transfer: when I got pregnant last time I had transfer in the morning and went to a wedding in the afternoon!  I was, however, very careful and pretty immobile at the wedding.  The next day I flew to Tokyo, where we were living and had a long journey from the airport to our home.  I found that pretty scary but it turned out OK.  I was careful not to take too much exercise and to walk slowly until my pregnancy test.  This time, with a little one to chase after, I will probably be forced to be more active.  The LFC told me that it wouldn't matter if you rode a bicycle straight after the transfer (although they acknowledge that it makes women feel better about their chances to be resting).  I am sure that rest is important but it probably doesn't have to be bed rest at all times.

If I don't see you tomorrow GOOD LUCK Janna!


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Trixxie good luck for your scan today!
sophie and Janna (fab embyros janna!) i was told i would be having ivig during stims so just assumed that will happen. On the topic of ivig can anyone give me an idea of how they calculate the cost?  If it is based on weight alone what are the categories, ie between x and y it costs this much etc etc
or do they work it out differently?  I know it'll be between 1000 and 1500 but just need to know more specifically!
Beth i would say go ahead with the testing, £780 is nothing compared to what you will pay for another cycle. I desperately wish I had gone and had it before now and it hurts that my previous cycles were probably destined not work because of it as i was so hopeful each time.  Although the testing is expensive argc do seem to have some good success at treatiing immune issues and that is what led me to them in the first place.
egg


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Beth1 -  

Blood test are only done Mon - Thurs for Immune issues.

If i remember right you have to be up there before 10.30, if you phone Jo at the ARGC she will confirm this for you... She deals with the Immune testing & Humira side of things...

Hope this helps

Dreams


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi ladies

Very sorry to gatecrash into your thread but I really need some advice and support.  I have received my day 10 post Blast transfer (day 15 post ec) HCG level of a very unimpressive 34.  Mr T has doubled the heparin to improve the blood flow to the uterus.  Am I clinging onto hope that it is a slow starter or do you think that this is a biochemical pregnancy.  Anyone had HCG levels like this and progressed on with their pregnancy.

I would most appreciate your views as I feel I am in limbo not knowing really what is going on.

Thankyou Jappa xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Sophiec - So pleased that you have logged on, and glad to hear that we will see each other again tomorrow and no doubt the next day too for IVIG. as you know it only takes 1 to stick so Iam sending you lots of luck, and no doubt your gorgeous little boy will shortly have a sibling. Regarding the rest thing after ET, I have decided that I'm actually going to stay in  a local hotel for a couple of days, and as DH works in the city he can then get a lie in too. But I'll wait until I get the call in the morning before booking anything.

Jappa - I am sure there are other ladies who have had lower HCG scores and gone on to successful pregnancies. I know it must be very worrying, I truly hope that you have great scores when you retest, no doubt in a couple of days time.

Beth1 - I would say go and have the immune bloods done. I apparently had nothing wrong with me, we were having icsi sue to my DH having had a vasectomy. However, after our first tx in Nov was negative, Mr T had me do the immune test and it highlighted 2 areas for which i have this time round been treated differently. So, as another member said, although the tests are expensive it is a lot cheaper than doing icsi for a 2nd time. Best of luck with whatever decision you make, and I think the weight thing is more than 11 and a half stone costs nearer 1400, less than 11 and a half is nearer 1000

Good luck everyone.
Janna x


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Jappa- hcg levels vary so greatly you can never really know!
lots of girls go on to have babies with much lower starting levels than yours- i believe Joanna had an initial HCG of only 13...joanna if you are around correct me if i am wrong! then you look at poor carol who had very good starting levels but did not get a heartbeat.
A good sign will be if tomorrows test or whenever you have the next shows a decent rise- but again dont get hung up on the doubling thing some babies just take their time
I hope all goes well with the next test 
try to stay positive x

beth- my first batches of ivig cost me just over £1000- 1 and half bottles- but since then and with a bfp my weight is now up to 8st 6- 2 bottles- and that cost me £1250- the heavier you are the more bottles of the stuff you have!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Flick get rid of that Banana !!!  

Jappa Joannas was 18 I think but one of the original argc girls went on to have a daughter at Xmas with levels of only 14.Try not to stress to much hun easier said then done I know.But Mr.T counts a positive over 25.

Carol I am soo sorry to hear of your loss.Look after yourself sweetie  

Kim I am also sorry to hear of your beloved nan.I am sure that she will look after your ickle bean just as she has looked after you.Stay strong babe  

Trixxie hope today went well


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

georgia- cant do that till maybe after 8 week scan


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Jappa - I had a low initial beta of 48. Went on to carry DD to full term and then some! Back in those days, the ARGC didn't do second betas, they did however insist that I rested. Hope that this is just a slow starter.

Carol - so very sorry to hear of your loss, take the time that you need to come to terms with it and be kind to yourself.

Kim - sorry to hear about the loss of your grandmother, there is never a good time  to lose someone, but this has to be one of the worst times, sending you  

Georgia - good to hear from you, often think of you and Jess!

Holly - hope that your consultation goes well tomorrow, be sure to let us know how you get on.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Carol - I'm so sorry to hear that the pregnancy didn't work out. I had hoped for different news for you.  

trying - thinking of you too

twinkletoes - that's great news - well done

Sif - pleased to hear about your flicker

Kim - sorry to hear about your beloved Grandmother - take it easy

Jappa - hold on tight and good luck - I've heard of plenty of girls to have success with slow starters

Paranoid and Alli R - good to hear from you both

Layla/ Bunless - Poor you. I've just caught the passenger rear panel again after having a dent and scratch repaired in the same spot for £176. I told my DH that the car has a bit of an itch in that corner - he's not impressed but neither was I. 

My AF was such a slow starter that I decided to postpone FET cycle to next month to get my hormones back to normal.  

Best wishes to everyone - sorry for the lack of personals

Love Tyler


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Flick thanks for ivig info, think I'll be a 2 bottle girl by the sound of it!  Another stupid question now, if it comes in bottles, how does it get into your body, do they pour it into a bag like a normal infusion? For that price I would imagine they stand there and hand pour it into your body 
egg


----------



## ClaireP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just to let you know that my [size=10pt]little Boy   [/size] arrived on Friday, 17th March (St patrick's day - gonna be a big drinker like his dad!) at 11 31 pm weighing 71b 4oz. Exactly 38 weeks pg which took me by surprise, my waters broke Thursday night and then I went into labour Friday Morning. A few stitches and piles!! but other than that doing great and my little boy has a huge mop of brown hair! Feeling very in awe and overwhelmed and I still think someone is going to take him away from me. Cannot believe he is mine for keeps. We have called him Louis George Perry, Louis meaning warrior and I think that is apt for a frostie fighter!!

Couldn't have got through the last year without the support of this bb, it is a godsend and a safe haven to all us girls with the pain of infertility. I am still popping on anyway so will know what you are all up to.

Good luck to all those 2ww and waiting scans and those of you getting ready to start again - Keep on believing in your dream of being a mummy girls, your gift is truly round the corner.

Love Claire xxxxx


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry for the intrusion, but I thought that this would be the best place to come to have a question answered. I had egg collection on Saturday - we have 8 that are at the 4 cell stage and 1 that's at the 6 cell stage. I had IVIG last Monday. Does anyone know whether or not I'm likely to be called for another IVIG just after ET (which they think will probably be Thursday)? Everything is on a need to know basis and this can be quite disconcerting. I don't know how I'd have got through it without logging on here!
Nadine


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear Girls

Firstly, it's great to hear your news Claire - well done on your gorgeous little boy!

I'm having a slight panic this evening which I hope is just me being stressed by all these hcg tests - but would appreciate some levels info if any of you know more about it than I do.
The clinic called to say my levels were "excellent" at just over 9000 (fifth test) but as they spoke to my husband I dodn't get to grill them as I would have done (!) and now I can't get through. The reason for my panic is that up till now my levels have been doubling madly in fact more than doubling but this is not quite double friday's number. Should I be worried or do they fluctuate sometimes? Be really glad of some reassurance from anybody.
Flick, am checking out that website you suggested but as I haven't been keeping exact records of my numbers it's a bit tricky.

Love to all
Orla


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Help!!

I had my day one FSH test today and haven't heard from ARGC - I rang at 5pm and they said I could get a call anytime up to 7.30pm, and if I hadn't heard for them by 7.30 to call the emergency number.

I have just tried the emergency number and it is diverted to the ansaphone telling me the emergency number!!  

I am due to start short protocol if my FSH is okay so need to know tonight what to do....  

Any advice would be hugely appreciated
Thanks
Blu


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Just a quickie ! 

Beth - I had immune tests after my first ICSI failure. They didn't really show anything, but at least I knew that was not the cause of my failures.

Carol - I was so saddened to read your news  

Kim - I am so sorry for your beloved grandmother's death, its a difficult time, I hope you can soon think of her without sadness 

Layla -  How frustrating (understatement) 

Twinkletoes - Congratulations

Claire - Congratulations on the arrival of Louis   !

Hi Tyler - maybe we will be cycling together ?  Still waiting for my AF to arrive this month though, due any minute !

Jules - I have had to stop taking the herbs, as for some reason, since Dublin they have stopped agreeing with me  (if you know what I mean)  

I have finally taken a leaf out of Amanda's book, and though not gone part time finally today spoke with work and have arranged a leave of absence to start next month, so I can concentrate and put my all into my next tx. Knowing my luck, my fsh will let me down  

Hello Georgia, Jules, Sabina, Martha, Holly, Audrey, Eva and  to everyone else I have not mentioned. 

Lx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Blu, just sympathising with you - I'm also rtying to get through and having the same prob as you - my experience is that they are frantically making calls, and will call you eventually. But I agree it's frustrating! Don't panic, give them another half an hour then try again if they still haven't called.
Orla
xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Blu
Did you pick up your drugs ? What CD day are you on ? You can start taking the drugs CD2 or CD3, so if you don't have them yet,then it should be fine to call them in the morning. If you do have your drugs, and are still awaiting your instructions, keep trying the emergency number, it sounds like they are just a bit busy.


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Blu - don't panic - I had day 1 blood tests (also high FSH girl waiting for results to come down) on a Friday, they called me on Saturday, scanned me on Sunday and then started Sunday evening.  I know we are all different but I was told that a short protocol doesn't have to start on day 1.  I hope you get a call soon and that your pesky FSH has come down this month.
Good luck
love
Sifx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks so much girls - finally got through on the emergency number and spoke to Julie. My FSH has gone up again slightly to 10.2, has been 7.4, 9.6 & 9.8 the last 3 months. (Couldn't start on 7.4 coz of Christmas). They have said I can come in for a scan tomorrow and talk to the doctor so fingers crossed they will let me start on short protocol.

Thanks again for such quick responses!
Blu

PS - what will they be looking for with tomorrow's scan??


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

sorry to have written such a 'me, me me' post earlier. i finally got hold of a very long suffering Julie who explained that levels do level off slightly as they get higher and that she wouldn't expect the 9000 to be 18000 on Wed's test either.
Phew, I feel a bit more relieved now.

Love to all
Orla


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE AND DH ON THE ARRIVAL OF LOUIS MAY HE BRING YOU YEARS OF LOVE AND HAPPINESS   ​


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations Claire & dh on the birth of Louis - very special name for us - may you have a wonderful life together


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Have to be REAL quick just got home (been up since 5 am) long long story anyway good news we have a lovely little HEARTBEAT!!!!! Seen it on the scan today it was the best sight ever, we are (DH) both thrilled DH has a huge grin. I am on cloud 9 now, but so tired. We seen Dimitri didnt realise he was back, he did our initial consultation back in sept (not seen him since) so it was really nice it was he who seen us. Also feel he played a huge part in the BFP as (NOW i KNOW SOMEONE ASKED THIS Q?) as he suggested we have Immune blood testing even though we had no previous IVF's as he couldnt figure out why we had had no sucess seen as both of us are a ok. i am so glad he did suggest this as I believe this is our only problem and I so glad we got it right 1st time (I know early days but you know what I mean), so thanks Dimitri.

Speak tomorrow after loadsa sleep.

Trixxxie


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations Clare and DH on the safe arrival of Louis! Lovely name too! So glad to hear that all went well. Thrilled for you! 

Lorri - shame about the herbs. They can erm, be rather a moving experience, to put it nicely. 

How is Oscar?

Glad to hear that you are thinking of having treatment again, it is hard to get back on the rollercoaster, I'm sure that taking some time off will help lower your FSH as it is affected by stress.

Trixxie - well done on seeing a lovely healthy heartbeat!

Orla - good news on your levels

Tyler - frustrating for you this month, with AF, but I'm sure that you're wise to wait a month.


Jules
xxx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Trixxie - big congrats on the heartbeat!!!! Enjoy the moment, and good luck for the coming weeks and months.

Blu - the ARGC let me start IVF short protocol with FSH levels of 11.3, but didn't with 10.8 because with the 10.8 the scan showed a follicle already growing - I was told that if you start the drugs with a follicle already growing then the drugs will just stimulate that one follicle instead of making lots of follicles to grow. So my guess is if you have no follicles already growing you could start IVF with your FSH level. I didn't start my drugs until day 3 so you have time?

Flick - feeling exactly the same as you - in limbo, inbetween scans/bloods/waiting NK follow up...so kind of feel the pg is no longer real and just want some kind of test to tell me everything is OK....argh..does the worry never let up?!

Everytime I inject heparin now an inch-long itchy red welt comes up, so have moved to injecting on my leg in the hope that will stop this allergic reaction.

It's late, so will stop here...good luck everyone

Natalia x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Natalia - at least I now know what they are looking for


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Jappa - please try not to get too hung up on your levels they do pay tricks on us, think the secret is as long as they double you should be OK. My levels started at 225 yet no heart beat so its by no means an exact science. Good luck will be following your progress.  

Trixxie - what did I tell you, congratulations on your heartbeat.  

Clare - congratulations on the birth of Louis, a lovely name for a lovely little boy. 

Orlando - your levels sound great, keep relaxing. 

Flick - hope you are OK, lets hope that angry banana goes soon. One of the reasons I thought of giving up was my age (40) but notice that you are slightly older and you have had a rough ride yet have persevered, just wonder whether to follow your lead.

Sorry no more personals will catch up properly soon.

We are still waiting for local hospital to make a decision as to when I can go in for a D & C. We are having such mixed emotions at the moment. Initially we decided that was going to be the last cycle. Then we thought well so close shall we try again. I just wish you could cycle at ARGC and have bloods done locally, I find the travelling so exhausting (as I'm sure many of you do). Guess we just need to wait and see.

Carol x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Really will have to go to work today - have forgotten what it's like! But hoping it will take my mind off everything.

Bunless, very sorry to hear about your missing handbag - total bummer. And the car too...ouch!

Kim, sorry too to hear about your granny. I lost my father the week before starting my treatment this time, so I know what it's like.

Janna - re the IVIG, I had mine the same day as transfer, I wasn't expecting it at all, why don't you ask to have it done the same day? That way you don't have to go back to the clinic two days in a row and can just rest at home.

Trixxie, great news on your heartbeat, you must be thrilled!

Natalia and Flick, re the nK's, I can only compare with Aug 05's test when it was 19% (now 24%) as when I asked they couldn't find the results from the beginning of this cycle (I'm sure I did have a test though so will ask them to check again)

Natalia,Flick, Trixxie and Sif - you are all in the first scan boat! Well done! - I think my scan will be on Friday and I'm already feeling sick with nerves. We had a terrible experience last time we had a scan, so not sure how I will make it through this one.
What were your last beta levels before your test? And does that indicate whether there is more hope in seeing a heartbeat or not. I am so anxious that despite my levels there will be a horrible shock.........help!!!
Also  are you girls experiencing any symptons yet?

Red Squirrel - is your scan tomorrow? If so lots and lots of luck and good wishes.

Love to you all
Orlando
xxxxx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Carol, I'm afraid that I haven't expressed how sorry I am for your loss, if you have a D&C I hope it goes smoothly. I also hope that you & DH manage to find some clarity as you move forward, everything seems so insurmountable after a loss.

Jappa, I agree with Carol, you can obsess & analyse the numbers until the cows come home (& I do!), but in the end all you can do is wait & hope. I have a special place in beta hell but I'm keeping everything crossed for you & hoping   

Claire! Congratulations! Welcome baby Louis   

Trixxie, congratulations on your wonderful scan!

Orla, I'm glad things are still looking good -  if the beta is over 10,000 the embryo should be big enough to see a heartbeat, but unfortunately the numbers don't guarantee a healthy pregnancy, all you can do is say that there is no reason to believe there's anything wrong & hope for the best   .

Kim, I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope that the pregnancy is continuing well. I'm converted to the school of not comparing pee sticks - can you get another beta done at the EPU (or a scan)? I hope the news is good  

NKs - mine have been 13.8, 16.6 (after last BFP), 17.9 (repeat when pregnancy looked doomed), 12.6 (when we saw a hb last time). I didn't test this time because we knew that we wouldn't have IVIg.

Jules, Georgia, Martha (will IM later, thanks  ), Sabina, Lorri - how are you all?

I have another scan on Friday - I am, of course, terrified - I feel like shi.te (permanent headache, sickness, dizzy & exhausted), I will be unspeakably angry if this baby has decided not to stick around after making me feel so ill.

Layla xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Claire and dh    welcome to lil louis xx

trixxie     yeah a heartbeat really thrilled for you xx

Orla- i know why you are panicing and feeling so nervous about the scan- when you have a history of bad scans it is difficult to believe all will be well- but i am sure it will be. levels do slow down after the 6000 mark so dont worry there- just gotta be a brave girl grit your teeth and then cry with joy when you see that flicker...not long to wait now - i was so sorry to see you lost your dad just before your cycle- maybe this wee one has a very special soul 

carol- yep i am now 42 so us oldies can pull it off! i was thinking this would be my last attempt as you do get to a stage when you think i am just too old to be believeing this and seeing myself as the oldest mum in the schoolyard- but thankfully miracles...fingers crossed... do happen! if you can do it emotionally...go for it!

Kim- how are you today? Are you/have you been for the scan? i am thinking of you xx


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Dear All

Quick update from me - today is day 4 for embryos and the clinic has called to say they had a quick look at them and 2 have progressed further from yesterday but thats not to say that others have not progressed either. The next 24 hours are critical and they will check again tomorrow morning. If they have two good blasts they will do ET tomorrow. If not they will hold on and wait another day and do a  day 6 transfer? Is all this quite normal - never heard of day 6 transfer before?

Trixxie - congrats on your wonderful heartbeat.

Sophiec- well done for logging on! I came from LFC too and we have spoken a few times. Best of luck with your ET today - fingers crossed for you.

Janna - Good luck for today too.

Best wishes
Maria


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have not posted for AGES, have been really unwell and exhausted from travelling everyday just to the GP to have my injections done.  Personals from me first>

Paranoid - Glad u got to see Mr T for your follow up and I really hope ur next cycle is successful.  Try to be positive about it, I can't imagine how difficult it must be. 

Carol - Ur being so very strong and I hope that u have support to deal with this difficult time.

Kim - I am really sorry to hear about ur Grandma, I'm sure ur praying loads for her.  I am sure u have ur family and friends to support u thru this.  Having spotting must be such a setback also at this difficult time and I really hope it is nothing to worry about.

Jappa - Congrats on ur    I know ur a little concerned but just the other day I saw a prgramme on discovery where a lady thought she had def started AF but got a postive result at 38HCG and went on to have a successful pregnancy.  And as Georgia said there are others who also had low HCG's to start with and still progressed.  Be optimistic and hope the levels double.

Trixxie - Great to hear that u saw a heartbeat, well done!  U must be so happy.     make sure u continue to rest.

Soul - Hope ET goes well.

Maria - Firstly welcome from me. Don't worry about day 6 transfer as day 5 or 6 is normal for blastocyst stage.  Hope all goes well.

Janna - well done on ur embryos and hope u get to blastocyst stage which I am sure u will with that many!

Flick - Hope ur ok, when is ur 8 week scan and wuill u be having IVIG again?

Sif - Good luck for ur 8 week scan.  I am sure evrything will be fine.  Well done for getting this far.

Twinkletoes - Congrats on ur  Excellent news.  Take plenty rest, it really does help.

Sorry to anyone I have missed out, I will come back in a jiffy to ask some questions to all u helpers.
Love
fairycake


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi again,

Just wanted to get my results to ask u guys some questions. Really hope u can help me. I am 6/7 weeks pregnant, not sure of exact dates. Anyway I had NK Assay done about 2 weeks ago and did not get much of a response about them. Then not the Friday gone but the one before (10thMarch) I had scan with Mr T. He said he was a little concerned about my NK's and said I would get further instructions on meds. I am on Aspirin, Heparin and Gestone. He told me to come off the Aspirin. I did not hear from anyone for a week despite me ringing and was so cross. Evenually spoke to Ellie, I enquired about the Aspirn as I didn't know why I had to come off it and also my general position? She got back to me saying that Mr T wants me back on aspirin and I may need to have IVIG?? And this is after *I myself phoned to enquire. Please help.*

I have NO IDEA what my test results actually mean and I really cannot understand why 2 weeks after having them, it cud be suggested that I have IVIG, how urgent is it really? Please can anyone advise me on this. Here are my results, if anyone cud please tell me something about them. I have been to the websites.

50:1 15.1
25:1 10.0
12.5:1 6.8
IgG 12.5 50:1 12.6
IgG 12.5 25:1 10.4
IgG 6.25 50:1 10.3
IgG 6.25 25:1 8.8
CD3 69.7
CD19 19.2
CD56 8.1
CD19+celss, CD5+ 20.8

I am sorry for the long post but u are the only guys that can give me some answers. I just really want to know what these figures mean so I am a little prepared for thinking about IVIG, which I really do not want and am questioning whether it is that imp if ARGC cud not even tell me themselves that this was the plan. I have another scan tomorrow.

Thank u all so much
Fairycake


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thank you for all the lovely messages you posted about my Grandma.  It's great to have support from you all.

I went to the EPU this morning and the scan was inconclusive - they could see the sac, but nothing in it, which they said was what they would expect for my dates.  So, could be ok, might not be ok.  They want me to go back IN TWO WEEKS!!! Are they mad?  Who could wait 2 weeks?  And they wouldn't test my HCG either.  So I was quite fed up really.  I'm going to see if I can get it done privately instead, with maybe a repeat scan on Saturday - it's so hard not knowing what's going on.  I would be 6 weeks tomorrow so I'm really surprised there wasn't a fetal pole or anything.

Twinkletoes - how was your repeat HCG?  Hope you got a good result.

Fairycake - I know it's frustrating not getting answers and just being expected to shell out loads of cash, but I think you have to try to have faith in Mr T and go with whatever he recommends.  Your CD19 figures are above normal which may be why he wants to give you IVIG, though I agree it's odd to have left it this long.  What you could do is agree to have the IVIG but only if you can have another scan immediately beforehand, and then he can reaffirm that you need the IVIG.

Maria - it sounds like your embies are doing well. As Fairycake said, a day 6 transfer is normal if you're lucky enough to have lots to choose from by that stage.

Carol - I hope you get a decision from the local hospital soon - this is such a terrible time for you, I'm really sorry you have to go through it .

Trixxie - congratulations on seeing your heartbeat, how lovely!

Orla- your levels are great, glad you're able to relax now.  Roll on your scan date!!

Claire - many congratulations on the birth of baby Louis - treasure these first few days, as they fly by so quickly!!

Love to all
Kim 

Layla - good luck wiht Friday's scan - sounds promising that you're feeling so ropey !


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

kim i am sorry the scan could not give you any peace of mind- how on earth could you wait 2 weeks 
can you not whizz up to argc end of this week and have one there?


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies - thanks for all your advice yesterday.  Saw Mr T this  morning and have started short protocol - first drugs tonight!

Blu


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

yiippeee blu


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly Maria yes I have heard of 6 day transfers, I was told it may happen with us. In the end it didnt we had a day 5 transfer. Basically the embrologist said that if by day 5 there were no 2 front runners they would leave it to day 6 to find the best 2. But on day 5 when they checked only 2 had made it to blasts the rest were pretty much the same as day 3 so they put the best 2 back and left the rest till day 6 in the hope they would move onto blasts for freezing but unfort they didnt progress so no frosties for us, but hey i am not complaining now. i found the emybrologist excellant at ARGC, so you are in good hands we dealt with Sue who is lovely.

Kim sorry the scan didnt ease your worry. I was warned by a close friend who had a scan at 6 weeks 4 days (at her EPU) not to freak if we didnt see a heart beat as that had happened to her and she now has a 2 year old. But I realise nothing with ease your worry until you see that flicker on the screen. If I were you I would pay and have a scan sooner than 2 weeks, also could you not get a BHCG and progesterone level done via your GP (mark it urgent)? This is what I did instead of going back and forth to ARGC, my bhcg was 12151 last friday and I had my scan on monday (yest). It maybe worth trying the gp, go in there and show him how upset you are. They are only human after all, all budgets aside.

Saying that I have a meeting with my GP tomorrow he is concerned about prescribing me Cyclogest 3 times daily, he has been happy to px twice daily but when ARGC asked me to increase it to 3 times daily he didnt change it on the computer so now I have hardly any left. ARGC have faxed him today stating all the drugs and doses I need to be so hopefullu this will help things tomorrow. I will just crack if he refuses there will be tears everywhere, this is such a delicate balance with drugs etc. Whilst in ARGC yest I was searching my notes whilst waiting for a scan and I noticed Mr T had upped by Clexane to 40MG back on the 6/3/06 (2 days post BFP after immune bloods) well you guessed it no one had passed that inof on to me! Same old. So after see ing the lovely scan I asked Dimitri he said he wasnt sure and to stay at 20mg until the next Immune blood results come back end of this week. God it is so stressful, I wish they would just give us the info asap. So I will trust in that they will get back to me asap when Immune bloods in. THough I must say Fairycake your story has worried me. I dont know that much about all the figures but I think your 50:1 is alittle too high. I was told 12-14% id boarderline so i guess 15% is too high and I think the 25:1 means how much it would go down to if treated with IVIG (not 100% sure on this, if someone could clarify?). So that maybe why they havent been straight on to you as it is not sky high. But i can understand where you are coming from for all the money you want to know immediately. My pre treatment Nk 50:1 was 20% then 2 days pre transfer I had IVIG and then retested  3 weeks after ivig (few days after BFP) and it was 18.9% was ahd another IVIG and Nk retested again yest results awaited. I hope you find out soon what is happening.

Oh well I am off for a lay down, feeling real tired today. I think as a result of yesterdays travels. take Care


Trixxie


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Jappa - I hope your levels have gone up today, please let us know how you are - as others have said a lot of pregnancies have been succesful with levels lower than yours - I have everything crossed for you.

Janna - are you having ET today?

Trixxi - Great news - well done

sorry this is short - I am in work...
My levels almost doubled yesterday, went from 239 to 446 so have to go back for another one tomorrow. I also had immune testing again so will be definately interested in any responses to fairycake!! Its all so complicated!!

X


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks for responses thus far but any more info on my results wud be so much appreciated.  

Egg - Thanks for ur IM, very kind of u to give me some info although it differed to what Trixxie was saying.  Hope to hear from u soon, hope ACU went well.

Trixxie - I was so blooming shocked at ur post re the 40mg clexane increase which u did not know about!  I think that is appaling!  I hope it was a hiccup and Mr T decided u did not need that high a dose because to not have had it for so long wud worry me.  Thanks for ur info.  Glad I am not the only one feeling happy with BFP but a little uneasy about communication at ARGC.

Kim - yes Kim ur right, I shud trust Mr T but 2 weeks after NK's is so long to decide that I need IVIG?  Also, about ur scan, there cud be a slight mix up with dates.  I went in on a Monday and saw just a sac but the Friday I saw heartbeating!!! So things happened in the space of 4 days.  Def get a private scan in 1 week.

Looking forward to more responses for NK results girls.
Thanks a bunch.
XX


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi

Trixxie - thanks very much for your reply - its given me a real lift especially when you have had such a success story. I just get scared that the numbers of embryos are dwindling away - I am not concerned about whether we get frozen I just want the two very best now to maximize my chances with this cycle. Thats worrying about the clexane - I do believe you have to be so on top of your own notes. Having said that I don't really understand my immune test results at all as I have been so concerned with everything else that I have not spent too much time on them. All i know is my NK cells are slightly raised 26 ( I believe the cut off for fertility is 15) but they are not sure whether the IVIG will make too much difference so are waiting until after ET to see whether I get IVIG or some other drug...

Anyway - good luck with your GP tomorrow.

Fairycake - thanks also for your advice and congratulations to you!

Twinkletoes - Great results - congrats - keep going....

Blu - Welcome aboard on the start of your journey...

Kim - I would go private as peace of mind will mean much more to you and you can then relax a little 

Will update you tomorrow after the call to let you know whether I will have ET tomorrow or Friday

Best wishes
Lorraine


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all
Fairycake i have sent you the rest of the info, hope it helps a bit.  I think we've probably all been given a differing explanation of it and made our own interpretations from that.  Also its bloody hard to understand and I like to think I can grasp most things!
Trixxie glad your scan went well, was horrified to hear of the clexane error, what with you and fairycake it seems like they're neglecting people. 
Twinks, glad your results are looking good.
Blu glad you could start at last
now for my ivig worry of the day, how does it make you feel?  can my dh come with me? do i need to be escorted home afterwards?  and all other questions of that nature, would welcome any advice, thanks
egg


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

trix terrible about your clexane- did they not give you a list along with the what to expect list after ET? if you still have it check it was down as 2x 20mg and take that in next time to show them! mistakes like that should not happen!

egg- you will spend your IVIG time in the recovery room with a bunch of other girls- usually it is a nice oppourtunity to have a good chin wag! Take some lunch and something to read and dont get frustrated if you wait a while to go down - it all depends on the time they can get space free from the mornings EC. Your Dh cant join you. It usually takes approx 4 hours and you may feel a bit tired and headachy but you will be fine to be on your own either driving or commuting back home! do remember to take a benydryl half an hour before the traetment and another the night after and 1 the next morning. the only painful bit is having the drip line inserted and of course paying for it!!!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Flick

No after ET i was told to continue on 20mg clex this was also written down, it appears was change was introduced (well supposed to have been) after I got BFP (tested on the 4/3/06)  remember my HCG (boy cud you forget, sorry!) was not doubling well on the monday 6/3/06 I had repeat Immune bloods and that is when Mr T wrote increase to 40mg. i suppose he was trying to increase blood flow to the uterus, also I seen in my notes they faxed a letter to my go also stating 40mg but no one bothered to tell me! Go is probably under a mountain of post pile as I type. Oh well, I think Dimitri thought yest well you have gotten this far lets not change it unless we need to that is why he is waiting for Immune bloods to come back before he decides. All i can say girls is whenever you get your notes scrutinise them as you never know and that is from someone whi thinks ARGC are good, but only human with large numbers passing through the door. Vistims of there own sucess.

Trixxie


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

To all you lovely ladies a massive thankyou for your replies to my post yesterday.  I have been apprehensive but tried to stay positive.

Today my HCG had increased from 34 to 48 in 25hrs an increase of approx 42%, so we are still bouncing along the bottom of normal.  I have a reprieve tomorrow as Mr T wants to recheck it again on Thurs, to see if it has doubled.  Have told my parents tonight and feel awful as they have gone home looking totally deflated, wanted them to know I was pregnant but it is going slowly.  I told them about poor Carols situation, starting with good HCG levels and having such awful news at the scan.  We all agreed that her situation is so much worse than ours, at least we will be much more prepared for the possibility of bad news.  Thankyou for thinking of me with your post Carol at a time which is so difficult for you.

Thanks for all of your support Jappa xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Jappa I will say a prayer for you for great levels for Thurs  .

Trixxie


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Trixxie

Just wanted to say that Mr T asked yest expressly for the Lab to be phoned to get a Progesterone level from the blood I had taken in the morning, as he was worried mine was low and this was contributing to my low HCG levels.  I asked this morning what it was and did I need to take further drugs and no one had carried out his request.  So I agree they are so busy you have to double check that they have done what they said they were going to do. They did request one today and luckily it came back as fine.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Trixxie, I need all the prayers I can get. I hope I'm not in Gods naughty book after shouting at him today!


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Blu - great news that you have got the go ahead to start this month.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Jappa - fingers crossed for your blood test on Thursday.

Trixxie - I am just so pleased you got to see that little heart beat  - I was thinking about you all day yesterday!  Hope you have had a good rest today.

Love
Sifx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Praying for those increasing levels. I am also in God's naughty book as I have had alot to say to him lately, guess we could all end up with detention. Try and relax.


Carol x


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi

Another quick question from me - do you continue drinking 1 litre of milk after EC?

Also what drugs do you take after ET  - I am on clexane and dexamethasone now

Thanks for all your help
Maria


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Flick, thanks once again for giving me the info I needed about the ivig.  usually aboout 4-5pm i have a mad panic about some aspect of the treatment.  wonder what it will be tomorrow......
egg


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Maria - I was just wondering the same thing. I've carried on with the water, but was also told to carry on with the milk. Although I remember them saying that the milk was for the quality of the eggs - so not much point for me now as I had EC on Saturday.
Nadine x


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
  Feels like I haven't written a post for ages, although I have been keeping up with what everyone's doing by having a quick read before I go to bed.

Maria and Nadine - I was told to drop down to half a litre of milk after EC.

Carol - so very sorry to read your sad news . Hope you are getting the support you need from loved ones.

Jappa - Glad your HCG levels are beginning to rise. When I had my first cycle at ARGC I was telephoned on the day of the pregnancy test and told that although my test was positive, my levels were extremely low, and not to get my hopes up.
I now have a lively little 2 year old! I can't tell you exactly what my HCG levels were, as I didn't really have any knowledge of them at that time, but I hope this gives you a bit of hope.

Trixxie -    on seeing that little heart beat ... wonderful! 

Claire -   on the birth of little Louis. Wonderful news! Make the most of him whilst he's little, as the time just flys by so quickly!

Orla - glad they've put your mind at rest on the HCG levels ...... not long to go now til the scan ..... I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for friday.
Mine is on thursday ....thanks for asking... and I am getting very nervous. I am going to go on my own, as my DH will make me even more nervous if he's there!

Kim - so sorry to hear abot your Grandma and the uncertainty of your scan .... do hope you get some good news very soon.

Flick and Natalia - I can empathise about the being in limbo feeling. Even though I haven't had my first scan yet, I have had no blood tests for a week and no contact with ARGC, so I feel the same. I have no idea what my HCG levels have been doing for the last week, so the scan on thursday will actually be quite welcome, even if nervewracking!

Layla - good luck with your scan on friday - hope it all goes well.

Also good luck to all those who are starting stimming, about to have E/C or E/T.
Love and Baby Dust to all ..... 
Red Squirrel


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry have not posted for ages. I do look in every day but don't have much to add at the moment.

Carol - I was very saddened to read your news. It must be the worst thing to have the joy of a BFP taken away from you. Take care.

Trixxie - so delighted to see your good news. 

Claire - what lovely news from you - and what a very appropriate name. Enjoy every minute.

Tyler - what a pain your AF not behaving itself. I know waiting around is just so tiresome. Roll on next month for you.

Hi to Jules, Fiona, Georgina, Sabina, Orla, Flick .... and all you other lovely ladies.

I had my consultation at UCH today, and now I'm very mixed up!! I have to say it was a haven of peace and calmness - which was definitely one big plus   I spent an hour with the consultant, which was wonderful and he discussed lots of options. Basically his advice was to do PGS next time around - which I know is what the ARGC will probably recommend also. I have real mixed feelings about it though. I only ever get enough embryo's on transfer day to transfer - it is never a case of choosing from a large quantity, so is it not £2,500 down the drain really? Also, they do the PGS on day 3 and get the results 48 hours later - which means it would be a day 5 transfer. I have never reached day 5, and don't think my embryo's would survive that long. His argument was that embryo's that didn't make it to day 5 would not result in a pregnancy in any case - but I have a 2 year old that proves that theory wrong. She was my only embryo - 4 cells on a day 3 transfer - which the embryologist felt had arrested. But as it was all I had they transferred it. I know I will never know if it would have lasted another 2 days, but my gut feel is it wouldn't.

They also undertake an ovarian reserve test on the cycle prior to tx to determine the level of drugs and also to give you an indication of success based on ovarian reserve. However, my big problem here is that I have booked a holiday for a week over the Easter hols, and we always go to Ireland for the first 3 weeks in July, and I simply cannot fit in the ORT and a cycle between holidays. Grrrr - this is the real invisible pressure of infertility. It just takes over your whole life. You can't even book a holiday.

Finally he also mentioned GIFT as an option. Does anyone know if the ARGC offer GIFT?

On the subject of Donor Egg treatment - he basically said their donor egg program has completely stalled since the changes in the law relating to anonymity, so they are only undertaking donor procedures with known donors. But they do liaise with a clinic in Washington and have had good success.

So basically if I want to cycle again before August UCH is not an option.

Sorry this has been such a me post. One last thing, when i got my notes from the ARGC - clearly written on my NK results was that I was to be prescribed dexamethasone. I've never been prescribed it. And..... 5 weeks after my BFN I have still failed to get a follow up appointment.

A very confused Holly


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Fairycake - I think it is Julie who knows most about the NK cell report, although none of the nurses are that knowledgeable about it. I talked aoubt my ones in as much detail they could give and this is what they said to me (but think all the nurses say slightly different things!):

Appararently Mr T likes the 50:1 to be under 15%, so you are borderline...the Igc conc 12.5 50:1 means if you were given the IVIG what would your 50:1 % go down to, so it would go down to 12.6%. Ditto or the other Igc concs. I don't know what the cut off levels for 25:1 and 12.5:1 thought are as they said mine were fine (8.1% and 4.3% respectively)...Sooo even tho you may have high NK cells, if the IVIG affect apears not to bring down the NK level then they wouldn't prescribe an IVIG, but for you it looks like it would bring it down. But yours is only borderline so you may not have one. Another ARGC friend had NK cell issues (not sure of %) and in the end they didn't give her a drip at all (she also had an NK blood follow up after pg) and she is now 17/18 weeks pg. So who knows the wierd and wonderful ways Mr T works. I guess it also depends on your history (she had IVF successfully before, and also had had 3 miscarriages). I have never been pg before so they thought the implantation may be an issue, so gave me an IVIG before ET.

The CD19+, CD5+ cells level for me was 14.9 and so the put me on dexamethasone (steroids). Yours is 20.8 so am guessing you'll be put on dexamethasone - only pills though so v easy!

That's about all my limited knowledge on NK stuff!!


Orlando - 13 days after my first blood test my HCG level was 14,396 and I had my scan 3 days later, and they found a heartbeat in one sac, but not in the other (coul be empty could be not detectable yet)


Maria - My FET transfer were with thawed day 6 blastos...but when I had my fresh one they said I mgit have a day 5 or 6, depending on if thewre were clear frontrunners.

Blu-  congrats on getting over the FSH issue and finally starting your short protool.

Holly- glad you had your UCH apptmt and had time to discss everything but sorry to hear it's raising lots of quandries for you...im afraid i cant answer any of your Q's but hope you manage to make some decisions you're happy with soon.

Missed a load out, but gotta get to work...

Take care everyone.

Natalia x


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thank you Red Squirrel. It's a struggle to drink so much fluid, so it's nice to know that I can reduce it somewhat. 
Really nervous to hear that not all messages are getting through with regards to prescriptions. Although I have looked through my notes, (well what else is there to do when waiting to be scanned), I'm worried I might have missed something. My brains been very fuzzy since starting this treatment and I'm not as on the ball as I usually am, I know. 
Also, which day do they call day 1 after EC - the day itself or the next day. The two nurses I spoke to gave me different answers. I had EC last Saturday. They think that ET will be tomorrow or Friday.
I feel stupid asking these sorts of simple questions.
Just wanted to say hello to everyone, too. Funny to think that I've probably sat in the same waiting room as some of you and not known it!

Nadine xxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear carol - you are not in god's naughty book.  pls don't blame yourself.  thinking of you v much during this awful time.  re age and babies, you have proved you can get pregnant and will probably be able to again. i admit for me the hurdle is often mental.  wishing you v much love and comfort xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh Holly that's a hard decision isn't it? I'm not completely convinced by the 'if they don't survive in he petri dish the wouldn't have survived in utero' argument either. I think a lot of the best clinics in the states are moving back to 3 day transfers unless there are masses of embryos to chose from. What would they be looking for with the PGS? Trisomies? It does sound good to have a chance to actually talk to the dr though - we had a consultant at the Lister & it was so amazing to have questions answered properly. 

The NK thing - this is my understanding. The CD56% is the 'number' of NK cells you have, they like it to be <12%. The 50:1/25:1/12.5:1 is the 'killing power' of those cells at different concentrations (they culture the NKs with mouse placental cells or something like that & see how much damage they do). They like the 50:1 to be <15%, although <10% is 'normal', ideally they killing power will reduce by half at each dilution (so the 25:1 should be half the 50:1 etc). The IgG conc tests show the effect that IVIg has on the NKs in the test tube - the better the suppression the more effective IVIg will be in vivo - but even if the suppression isn't good Mr T does use it sometimes because he believes it may act differently in the body. I had IVIg with an initial 50:1 of 14% - mainly because the 25:1 & 12.5:1 were very high (something like 12% & 10%). I've seen people have IVIg for lower levels & not have it with higher levels so I honestly don't know what Mr T's protocols are. 

I've completely lost track of what everyone is up to ~ sorry   ... good luck to everyone with anything important coming up .. I'll try to catch up again.

Layla


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi holly - know what you mean about our lives revolving around fertility treatment! we had huge spreadsheets for dh's biz trips and my cycles.  it was a nightmare of cancelled flights and enforced   which put too much pressure on us all the time.  now our holidays will revolve around egg donor destinations!!!! its a crazy world we inhabit.  re gift argc don't do it.  i believe it is a loop hole by which many more eggs can be introduced into the fallopian tubes with sperm.  it is done under ga.  it may not be appropriate if you are not making many eggs per stimulated cycle though.  

kim - hope you get another scan asap.  it is too much to leave you to wait like that.  am sorry about your family troubles.  take care  and tons of      

layla - nasty re the car and your bag  and   because my life is in my handbag.  my national insurance number went when someone stold my wallet in sainsbury's 2 years ago and i have worried about it ever since).  hope you are staying calm in advance of next scan.  so know this one is going well  .  sending you lots of       as insurance but know you won't need it 

blu - fab you can start.  go girl.  it will be worth it 

claire - huge congratulations on the birth of louis - lovely name too 

flick - sending you lots of calming vibes in front of next scan      .  so excited for you 

hello to all the other girls, stimming, newly pregnant, waiting patiently and also those deciding what to do next!  love and luck to you allxx


----------



## maria22 (May 8, 2005)

Hi All

Nadine - they will ring on day 1 which is the next day after EC and then they ring every day until ET.  I am currently on day 5 now and still waiting for my call - a bit nerve wracking now. Should i call them?

Maria


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry i haven't posted for a while. i do pop in at least once a day, but have had nothing much to say.

Flick, Sif, Trixxie - A huge congratulations on your pregnancies, i am so pleased for you. Also red squirrel and anyone else i've fogotton.

Holly - Decisions decisions i don't know what advice to offer regarding different clinics. I know just what you mean about the hidden stress of tx and how it takes over your whole life.

Martha - So pleased to hear things are going well for you. I think you have another scan soon don't you?

Abbey A - Thanks for you IM the hotel is called Blandford 80 Chiltern Street 020774872786.

We are plodding along here, and seriously looking into adoption. I actually would rather adopt, as another stressful pregnancy would do me in. As you all know i had Elliot at 28 weeks and just the 2 weeks i was pregnant for last month brought it all back to me. I hate the 48hourly blood tests, the veins in both my arms packed up in the end. We are going to have one more go in April/May then that will be it and we will complete our family vis adoption. Also i always wanted 3 children and will beable to have that through adoption.

I am most concerned about the recent posts regarding important drug info not being passed on. If i get a follow up i will ask Mr T about this, as we all know bad practice like this adds to the stress. I haven't heard yet about a follow up and will go ahead with my next cycle regardless of weather or not i get one.

I hope you are all fine. Sorry for those of you i haven't mentioned Georgia, J26, Chelley i do think of you all, 

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Trying - I was so sorry to hear you sad news. I hope you and your DH are taking care of each other.

I am thinking of you.

Fiona


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up Maria. 
They've called every day before 12pm so they have probably called you by now. If not give them a ring. It's painful sitting around waiting. 
They always ask me how I am before telling me how things are going too, which always makes me think that something's wrong. Toady they've said that three embies have compacted but haven't bothered telling me about the others as they have on previous days. I guess that those three are the front runners. They said they'd call tomorrow to tell me when to come down for ET which they tink will probably be tomorrow. It takes me three hours to get there so I told them I;d need plenty of notice. 
What will happen on ET day? 
Will there be scans and blood tests or just ET? What time of day do they tend to do them? 
I'd be grateful if anyone could answer these questions as we have to make arrangement for our dog! Bless him - he's been a bit neglected of late.
Nadine xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

ET is usually in the afternoon, but a blood test may be required an hour or so earlier

Best of luck


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks Lorri. I'm going to need it.


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Nadine

I was first on the list for ET on my day they rang me about 9.30 and asked me to be there in 1 hr. I had told them previously it would take me 1 hr to get there. I managed to get to Harley st have blood test (jumped quene by telling them about ET) had 15mins of acupuncture and then went in for E.T (Upper Wimpole st), it all went very smoothly. Got to meet the lab staff and they showed us cards on the wall of what our two embies looked like (not actually our embies but textbook ones). And at the bottom of the pictures there was a baby and she said and that is what we all want. It was such an easy experience I was so nervous and I really didnt need to be. Goodluck.

Trixxie

Holly it is a real dilemma, didnt realise PGS was so expensive. I hope you make a decision sorry I cannot help. Where about in Ireland do you go? My Mum and Dad are both Irish (Mayo and Kerry).


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Nadine good luck for your ET tomorrow.
Well no big panic from me today, think I'm finally settling into the daily bloods routine.  However I do have one quick query, I noticed so many of you used solgar whey to go powder which produced good quality eggs and embryos so I ordered some and have been using it since yesterday, all I can say is it is disgusting!  It seems to be all lumpy in a glass of milk, has anyone tried it with juice or water?  Is it always lumpy like that or am I doing something wrong??  I am sure I must be as no-one else has commented on how horrible it is!  Its one thing to inject yourself several times daily but to drink that each day will be a form of torture for me, no matter how much I'll benefit from it!
egg


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi egg - I use the solgar powder in milk and add a banana, 2 tablespoons of yoghurt and sometimes frozen berries and flaked almonds and mix it with a bamix hand held electric blender - only takes a minute and the blender just needs a quick rinse under the tap (not like a big juicer ).  Good way to get the milk as well as the solgar!


Good luck, Blu


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Kim - I'm sorry that you didn't see the right stage on the scan, but here's hoping that it's just the dodgy NHS machine and that everything is soon as it should be.  Good luck with the new scan   .  Condolences also on your gran, and sending you  

Blu - great news that you've started - good luck!

egg - I also found the lumps revolting and couldn't do it but my DH found me a sauce sieve (called a chinoise) - any fine sieve would do though - and I put the lumpy mixture through that.  I use skimmed milk in the mix.  I had a little bit more later in the day to make up for what I lost and actually it tastes ok without the lumps - good luck!

Jappa - hoping your levels pick up and get on track   

Holly - I forgot that about UCH - it seems to take an age to do the first cycle there.  I REALLY empathise about the holiday situation - we have spent the last couple of years only being able to book a holiday a couple of days before, which is so stressful and always feels like a let-down as we wouldn't be going if I was pregnant.  After this last BFN though, I feel unable to carry on without a break, so we have booked a trip for mid-April and I really can't wait.  Good luck with your decisions.

Carol - you are not alone with respect to angry messages to God   I hope you are feeling better and things get easier for you  

Tyler - hope your month 'off' is restful and AF arrives properly (or not at all due to unexpected surprise!  ).  My AF is always stopping and starting with lots of spotting so I always just hope I got the day right!!

Orlando - hoping your scan is a pleasure   

Lorri - Well done on sorting out the work front - hopefully FSH will work out perfectly and you can start when you are ready   


Well we have done two things - 1) asked for notes from ARGC with definite plan to cycle in NY later in the year - have appointment to see a sperm doc there and hoping to see a consultant too in May
2) decided to have one more go at ARGC first (closer and cheaper) - hopefully end of May if my FSH doesn't let me down!!  If that doesn't work a few months off at least before anything else.  Anyone else planning a May cycle?


By the way I phoned and asked for my follow-up and was told Mr T not booking any at the moment as he is on his own   - Really hope to have some kind of answers/suggestions before starting again though....

Sorry to miss loads of people out but to all of you ladies - stimmers, sniffers, 2ww and those waiting for doubling HCGs/scans wishing you the best of luck   

Buttercup
xxxx


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

egg - i also used a whisk to get rid of the lumps

janna - hope ET has gone well

Jappa - hope your levels are increasing

i'm at work again, hence the short mail..

Update on me - things are not looking so good today my levels have only gone up from 456 to 745 (they said they would have liked it to double)- my immune results came back abnormal so i have to go in for IVIG tomorrow morning at 7am.


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for your good luck wishes Egg and Trixxie. 
Although I'm not anywhere near that stage yet, I just thought I'd tell you about my friend who got pregnant naturally. Although it was unplanned, both her and her husband were thrilled, but she had a pain in her side so thought she should check it out. They sent her to test her HCG levels, and she then had repeats to check for doubling. Well it hadn't doubled - not anywhere near and they were told to expect a miscarriage. My friend spent an agonising week expecting the worst, only to be told much later in her pregnancy that they only use the levels as a rough guide. She's warned me that if I should be so lucky as to get to that point, not to get too hung up on the levels. Her son, Louis, is now 21 months.
Good luck to everyone who's waiting for test results, going for EC or ET or waiting for the dreaded numbers to rise!
Nadine xxx


----------



## flick (Jan 19, 2004)

Red squirrel good luck for you scan tomorrwo 

twinkletoes- try not to worry trix had a slow riser as well- i think it picked up after IVIG didnt it Trix?? anyway look at her now a heartbeat under her belt!! you just both have lazy boys!

Holly- another drugs cock-up this is really not good!!
 very worrying. i will call tomorrow to book in my scan next week (arrggghhhh) and will quizz them re my NK results- they did say no news would be good news but you wonder if that is why or if they have just been forgotten! Try to think positive- ok you will not start a cycle at UCh till after all your hols- but think how relaxed and happy and unstressed you will be- a good way to start 

Fiona- glad to hear you are picking up the pieces and looking forward- it would be amazing to adopt 2 kids- maybe you can even get siblings?? good luck with it xx

buttercup i do hope you get your follow up soon- it is so frustrating to wait- they should be seeing follow ups in preference to new clients!

Nadine- good luck if you do go tomorrow 

well i cannot work out pharmacies...just been to get 2 weeks supply of clexane, dexa and gestone from my local pharmacy- GP is really dragging their heels re NHS prescription... i paid £75 for 10 days gestone in my local boots but this little lot for 2 weeks came to £100 for EVERYTHING! hey?? well at least i know where to go now!

going out with my bestest mates that i have know since i was 3 years old! they do not now i have done a cycle or anything- just wondering if i should say- they may quess anyway cos i is suddenly soooo fat! and wont ne necking the wine1 would have liked to have my 8 week scan under my belt really

have happy evenings all of you
love n luck xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Twinkletoe like flick said my levels did not double and I got all worried over it, I had the IVIG and the next level doubled so try not to worry and as the web says they actually dont have to double. Yes we must both have boys on board (well my DH hopes i do). 

Flick enjoy your night, go and tell you friend and enjoy the moment. Thye will be so happy for you.

Well just back from GP and he has agreeed to px all drugs for time being, phew that is a bit of a weight off. God Flick you should get back onto yours, they prob have a weekly practice meeting were they will discuss your case, goodluck honey.

Goodluck to everyone.

Trixxxie

off babysitting


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Red Squirrel  - loads of good wishes and good luck for tomorrow   I'm sure you will see a gorgeous little heartbeat. Are you staying calm?

Holly -  can you ask for a cancellation re your follow up - we did and it worked, but maybe we were just lucky. It's awful when you need answers and reassurance and you have to wait. Grrrrrh!
Also just wanted to sympathise re the taking-over-your-life thing - we have been completely consumed by this for the past couple of years - everything's taken a back seat, friends, holidays, career blah blah blah. It's a total bummer!

Natalia  - thanks for the info, I'm now day 12 and number's something over 14,000, i'm still stressing though they have given me no reason to worry (if I ever get thru 9 months of this I'll be a total basket case) I will be scanned on Monday.

Fiona -  it's great that you are making those plans, I'd be interested to know how this process is started, surely it can't be a as complicated as IVF?

Nadine -  about the ET, I had mine in the morning, we had a call for 'asap' so we rushed in. I chatted for ages to a lovely nurse (pregnant) called Sue who explained everthing. Mr T was late so I had a while to calm down. Some people need a full bladder, but I was lucky, mine needed to be empty thank god! The ET is painless but takes a while - I went straight into the IVIG afterwards and a prog blood test in between, and then straight home to bed via the chemist! Good luck!

Twinkle - god I hate these numbers - see my rant to poor Flick below - I sympathise!! but  take comfort from what Trixxie says, also what Nadine said about her friend.

Flick -  hope you are bearing up between scans. Re your friends, i'd be tempted to tell them now I think, they can be there for you throughout the rollercoaster (that's what I decided with my two best girlfriends)  frankly it's a relief to chat to them (bore them stiff) on a daily basis, and it's nice to know they are really gunning for you.
ME ME moment coming up - I've got to pick your brains as you seem v clued up.....My levels are now 14,000 and something  (just over 9,000) on Monday) Julie said she wouldn't expect them to double by today and I think Sue today said something like your levels are rising nicely...but I still cannot calm down. On Monday I thought they said I would be scanned on Fri, but today Sue said come in 7.30 Monday. How do they decide when to do the scan, why did they change it  Aaaagh! I'm finding it dificult not to read doom and gloom into this - also no more blood tests till Monday  Omigod!
Sorry to stress, hope you have/had a truly fab evening out!


Best wishes to all
Orla
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, I've just moved to the ARGC but this is my 7th IVF cycle.  I just wondered if you might be able to help me... I had EC on Sunday and have got 5 embryos that are 6-8 cells today (1 is 9 cell) and we are going for a Day 5 transfer.  I only ever had Day 3 transfers at my other clinic and I am SO worried that we might not make it to transfer at all - mainly because on all my other cycles I only ever had 2 embryos on day 3 that were really any good.

Do you think they would transfer tomorrow if they thought there were 2 that were doing better than the others or will they just hold out till Friday?  Is it a big risk waiting to try to get to blast stage with only 5 embryos?

I think I might have gone mental by Friday - I would really appreciate any input as it will help keep me sane!!!   

Thanks for listening....

Dolly


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Dolly - I was in the same boat yesterday. I had EC on Saturday and yesterday I had 4 that were 8 cell, 3 that were 7 cell and 2 that were 5 cell. As they expected them to be between 6 and 8 cells, they seemed quite pleased and you've got one that's already got to 9 cell. Sounds as if everything with you is progressing well. 
Orla - did you know you were going to have IVIG before you got there for ET? I had IVIG on day eight of stimms. Should I be preparing my credit card for another shock?
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Nadine, thank you for responding so quickly - sounds like you're little ones are doing well.  The waiting is torture isn't it!  Are you having ET tomorrow?  How were things going when they called today (do they call on day 4).  I just can't help thinking that the next call I get is going to be bad news...

I was also wondering if I was going to need IVIG again (I had it on day 7 of stims).  I didn't know I was going to need it the first time until the day before which came as a great shock to the credit card!!!

Wishing you the best of luck.

Dolly


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Dolly- today they phoned to tell me that three had compacted, which is what they want them to do. They didn't tell me how the others were, but said they'd look at them again in the morning and give me a call. They expect ET to be tomorrow, as I suppose that there are just three front runners now. She said if more of them had been at that stage they may have needed to wait another day to really try to choose the two best. Let me know how it goes tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine. We've got this far, haven't we? 
Best wishes xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Nadine, that is great news.  Good luck with your ET tomorrow - I'll keep everything crossed for you.  

I keep telling myself to just take everyday as it comes!  But I still wish it was Friday already!!!

Dolly xx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Dolly, 
  From what I can gather I think the ARGC prefer to wait until day 5 if they think your embies are progressing well. Like you, I had a day 3 transfer on our previous ICSI cycle, but my embies had only reached a 5 and a 6 cell. This time round they were 8 and 9 and I was advised that we should do a day 5 transfer .... they even talked about the possibility of a day 6 transfer if there were no clear front runners.
It sounds to me as though your embryos are doing really well, and that ARGC are confident of them getting to blasts, as mine did this time. They did tell me that most of their transfers are now done on day 5 and although there was a slight risk that the embryos might not make it, that had never actually happened to anyone at ARGC to date. Just put your faith in the embryologists there. They are excellent and will only make the best decisions for you and your little embies!! Good Luck !!

Me .... Very anxious tonight .... keep thinking that something awful is going to come to light in the scan tomorrow.

Take care all. Love Red Squirrel.


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Carol - I was so sorry to hear your news - I hope you and DH are OK


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Evening All

Sorry this is a quick post, but we had ET yesterday then stayed in London and only got back tonight as I had 5.5 hours of IVIG today, funnily for the last 4 hours I was on my own tucked up in oneof the beds with the remote control for the radio, so I had a mini disco. Anyway, we are really chuffed we had two blasts put back and yesterday they were able to freeze 9 blasts, and there was a possibility of maybe freezing a couple more today. Have had my drug regime changed, I'm now on 2 x clexane, 1 x asprin and as of yesterday stopped the bottom bullets and in its place am now injecting gestone - how big is the needle for that!!! I nearly passed out, but at least my other half feels he is getting something for all of the money that we are spending as he gets to do that one in my bum!!

Twinkle-Toes - Hope that tomorrows ivig goes quicker than mine did and I know that your levels will sort themselves out, do try not to stress too much

Maria22 - Hope you are looking after yourself after your ET today and that you friend got to you in time

Sophiec - I assume that you have had et and if so I hope that you are resting too.

I promise I'll catch up more with everyone else, but DH is being quite strict and making me rest and not play on the puta too much.

lots of love and luck janna x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

sorry - need to go to bed. tried to read all the news but so much of it that it'll have to wait till tomorrow. hope everyone ok. 
but janna - that is amazing news about the blasts you have! you really do know how to make lots of healthy embies don't you. am so pleased for you  
night night xx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

ClaireP - what wonderful news I hope you and DH are enjoying every moment baby Louis certainly is a fighter - many congratulations. I remember when we met while having IVIG in early 2005 - who'd have thought we'd be here now?

Kim - good luck for you proper scan - the old machines are often bad at picking up early fetuses

Jappa - lots and lots of luck for your test tommorrow - stay positive

Flick - your friends will be delighted for you and will help you get through these difficult early days

Holly - I hope you decide what to do re cycling - is there any way you can postpone your holiday so you can have something to look forward to after cycling.

love

Marly


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

[shadow=red,left]ARGC GIRLS 2006 ​







ARGC Mummies









Van - 06/02 

Dada - 10/12/04 

Wendy - Mummy to Eleanor 10/03/05 

Kerry (KT) - Mummy to Matthew and James 22/03/05  

Nicj - Mummy to Abbie and Megan 22/03/05  

Kate (Mrs.P) Mummy to Gabriele 23/03/05 

* Julia*- Mummy to Daniel 04/04/05 

Amber- Mummy to William 13/04/05 

Jane- Mummy to Katie and Anna 21/04/05  

Lara- Mummy to Harris Edward and Alexander Hugo 05/05/05  

Kim - Mummy to Rebecca 06/05/05 

JenF -Mummy to Indira Lily 24/06/05 

Emma -Mummy to Alexandra Mae 21/07/05 

Tash - -Mummy to Joseph 24/07/05 

Dbz(Deborah) - Mummy to Bryn 26/07/2005 

Emmi - Mummy to Harvey James 28/07/05 

Victoria - Mummy to Zaria Grace 04/08/05 

Renata Mummy to Aliza 05/08/05 

Megan Mummy to Zoe 15/09/05 

Carmela Mummy to Liana and Elisia 26/09/05  

Marly Mummy to James 07/10/05 

Emmalou Mummy to Joshua James 14/11/05 

Tonga Mummy to Amy and Abby 13/12/05  

Countrygirl Mummy to Daisy and Isaac 26/12/05  

Wisbabe(Ruth) Mummy to India Poppy 14/12/05 

EH Mummy to William Nicholas (Billy) 03/01/06 

Tiggy Mummy to Coco Rose and Horace Robert 17/01/06  

Nikki Mummy to Charlotte (Lottie) 24/01/06 

GM Mummy to James - 16/02/06 

Olwen Mummy to Isabel Mary 24/02/06 

Laylar Mummy to ? 12/03/06 

Claire Mummy to Louis George 17/03/06 

21  
20








ARGC Mummies To Be









Lila EDD 29/03/06 

Claire - EDD 31/03/06 

Marsel - EDD 23/04/06  

Thelma - EDD 28/04/06  

Nickyw - EDD 14/06/2006  

Chris30 - EDD 15/07/06  

Eva - EDD 22/07/06 

Susielondon EDD 24/07/06 

Isobel - EDD 26/07/06 

Lizzi - EDD 1/08/06  

Rwo(Ren) - EDD 4/08/06  

J26 (Joanna) EDD 24/08/06 

Caterina - EDD 29/08/06 

Sparkle38 - EDD 07/09/06 

Martha -  

Ribbon - 

Layla 

Flick - 

Sif - 

Trixxie - 

Redsquirrel - 

Orla - 

Twinkletoes - 








2WW girls








My embryos are growing and are safe and happy in my warm, safe, well nourished womb ... Banana Guru chant (Flick)

E/C

E/T

 FET 

Stimmers and sniffers 

Janna

Selinaggs - D/R

Joanna1971

Beeba

Immune tests/hormone profiles








Cycle Monitoring









Tweetiepie









Waiting impatiently and going crazy 









Bigpanda (Sue) 
Josie 
Crystal
Blu

  Follow-ups  

Juliet

Amanda

MsMinerva

Ifinch

Soulcyster

ChrisA&Sue

Lorri

Cbee

Tumnus

2Rachel2

Paranoid

Tyler

Dee

Allir

Fiona

Missylondon

Susienatasha

Initial Consultations

TerriP - March 17th

Catharine -








Argc angels gone but never forgotten  









Kate -Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Teresa baby boy lost 22 weeks gestation RIP

Carmela- Twin boys lost at 12 weeks gestation RIP

Abbey - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby lost 12 weeks gestation RIP

Alli - Baby boy Alexander Shaun lost at 34 weeks gestation RIP

Bunless - Baby lost at 14 weeks gestation RIP

Trying - Baby girl lost at 24 weeks gestation RIP

Honorary Members

Georgia - No 1 girl (originator) 
Van - 0n the road to adoption  
Lou - On the road to Adoption  
Sophia - Going to Sirm New York to achieve her dream 

Fiffi - Sarah born 21/01/06 27 weeks prem 

Callie

Flopsy

KerryT NHS 

Lol

Croc

Dreams

Holly

Chelley

Marly - 

Kim - 

MsMinerva

Sabina

NEXT ARGC GIRL MEET 

To be confirmed

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE ARGC LIST PLEASE IM YOUR NAME AND WHERE YOU ARE ON THIS CRAZY ROLLERCOASTER 
PLEASE GIRLS COULD YOU TELL ME WHEN YOUR EDD ARE


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Can you check girls if all is right on the list.Lost it a bit but hope newbies can send me an IM

Love n luck
Georgia
xx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Nadine

I don't know if you will get this in time.....but no, I had absolutely no idea I would be given IVIG on the ET day. I was taken by surprise as I hadn't really had any feedback re my NK levels, and thought they must have decided they were ok.
However, you had IVIG during stimming, which I didn't, so perhaps you are already all set up as it were, and don't need another booster just yet!

I have since had another one though, so I would say that it's quite a high possibility that you might too at some point or other.  Hope this helps.

Good luck today!    
Orlando
xxx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Red Squirrel 

Good Luck with your scan today, hope every things ok

Finding this worst than the two week wait! 

Dreams


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all, I just had a call from the embryologist and they didn't really have any news for me... is this normal on day 4.  She said that they don't really look very closely at them on day 4 and they can change to blastocyst anytime between day 3 and day 5.... now I think that they have stopped growing and that we're not going to get to ET at all.... I feel so worried.

Nadine, have you heard if you're going in today yet?  Good luck with everything - my fingers are still crossed for you.

love
Dolly


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Dolly

Do not worry, day 4 is very difficult for the embryologists to report on, on both attempts I was not given much info at all and have always gone onto have day5 transfer. Hard as it may be do try not to worry yourself.

janna x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Redsquirrel ~ hope the scan goes well today, it is nerve wracking isn't it!  

Deb ~ how are you?   I hope everything is okay.

Layla xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Going to open a new thread for you shortly, if you are in the middle of writing a post you might want to copy it into a word document or similar incase it gets lost!
Lizi.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Janna, thanks for setting my mind at rest...   I have never gone past a day 3 transfer so am in totally unchartered territory at the moment and feeling it!!!  I think my main problem is that I am so surprised that we got to go past day 3 as most of my embryos in the past have given up the ghost sometime between days 2-3... and I only had 5 to start with!

Well done on getting so many blasts - you must be really pleased.  I had gestone injections at my last clinic - you're right the needle does seem pretty huge compared to the stims one!  But I found they didn't hurt half as much as I thought they would.  

Good luck

Dolly


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Good Luck with your scan today Red Squirrel.

They didn't tell me much on day 4 either Dolly. I'm sure they are doing fine. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Orla - thanks for the heads up. I'm really hoping that they think I'm covered for now. I just want to bring my embies home today and have a good rest.

My ET is today at two thirty. Hope everything goes well for everyone else today - whatever stage you are at.

xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Nadine
Good luck today with ET!!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A new home this way....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52459.0.html


----------

